# Wauquiez Owners US



## randa45 (Dec 26, 2010)

New owner W45 on U.S. East Coast. Note there is apparently a West Coast W owners group. Is there a Wauquiez owners group/forum/club, etc. on U.S. East Coast. Thanks. Randa45


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey randa, welcome to SN dude. You'll love the place.


----------

